# North Coast H.O. Monster Mania



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

This Monday, July 25th is the annual North Coast H.O. Monster Truck night on *Broken Wheel Raceway*

Gates open for practice & HOT LAPS at 6:00
DRIVERS MEETING for line ups & draw for trucks at 6:45
RACING at 7:00
THREE complete events
*The 16th annual Monster Mash
Monster Mayhem XV*
and
*The 15th annual Monster Madness*
followed by the *Crush Cup XV* All Star race for the night's winners and select All Stars

The defending Monster Mash champion, and Crush Cup champion Jake Distefano will return to defend his wins as the entire Distefano race team has made the 1800 mile trip to compete again this year. Also expected are track record holder and two time Crush Cup winner Brendan Pospisil who is third on the all time winners list along with the entire Pospisil race team. The all time leader in wins, three time champion ('00, '01, & '03) & two time Crush Cup winner, Lindsey Griffith may be in competition as well. Former Monster Truck champions, Dick Freeman ('97, '06), Bruce Minner ('02), John Warren ('04, '05), Jim Hudak ('07), Trevor Distefano ('08), Joe Shega ('09), & Joel Pospisil ('09) are all expected to compete.
Trophies for the Crush Cup and all three monster events will be presented plus the prestigious "Crush Hat" and some Monster energy prizes too.


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey John,
Haven't seen a post lately. Glad to see you guys are running the "Monsters" again. I've been on the road for work quite a bit. In Chicago area right now. I did see the Late Models will be kicking off again. Hope to be in town for them and the sprints. Sorry to see the road course go but i know you, you always have something even better in the works! Hope to be home and racing with you all soon.
Scott


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Wow never saw them before thats cool......:thumbsup:


----------

